# Neue Site zum Thema "Dialer"



## Heiko (19 Januar 2002)

Ich habe nun - nach längerer Vorbereitungszeit - den Bereich "Dialer" nach www.dialerhilfe.de ausgelagert.
Ziel ist, den interessierten Usern Informationen zum Thema Dialer komprimiert an einer Stelle zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------

